
By backing Roy Moore, Trump puts a new generation of American girls at risk - NicoJuicy
https://qz.com/1136291/trump-and-roy-moore-by-backing-the-alambama-candidate-trump-puts-a-new-generation-of-american-girls-at-risk/
======
Fjolsvith
We won't know though, until those American girls have grown to middle age
before they decide to accuse their alleged perpetrator within a few weeks of
that 'perp' running for congress.

